# Do you still have your VW uniform and medal(s)?



## RFW (Mar 10, 2022)

I had been looking for my bronze star for years and thought I lost it. Just came back to my old house and finally found it along with an original Seneca arrowhead given by my grandfather that I put in there.


----------



## john19485 (Mar 10, 2022)

Got a lot of medals, don't mean much anymore, but visiting with my fellow Veterans means the world to me, and to them, please if you see a veteran just go up to him and wish him or her well, this Veterans Day. Than you John Mizell


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 11, 2022)

Did not know Volks-Wagons handed out medals?


----------



## DaveA (Mar 12, 2022)

john19485 said:


> Got a lot of medals, don't mean much anymore, but visiting with my fellow Veterans means the world to me, and to them, please if you see a veteran just go up to him and wish him or her well, this Veterans Day. Than you John Mizell


Sorry for my "laughing face" regarding your post.  It was meant for the "Volkswagen post.   My fault.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 15, 2022)

Well, I don't have any medals, I think I had Vietnam War ribbon. I don't remember what happened to my uniforms- it was 50+ years ago. Don't have them today.


----------



## john19485 (Mar 15, 2022)

DaveA said:


> Sorry for my "laughing face" regarding your post.  It was meant for the "Volkswagen post.   My fault.





fuzzybuddy said:


> Well, I don't have any medals, I think I had Vietnam War ribbon. I don't remember what happened to my uniforms- it was 50+ years ago. Don't have them today.


I will be gone soon, The military will preside at my burial , the grandkids ,and greatgrandchildren will tell stories about me to their children, I went to a place I moved fron several years ago , I stopped at a shop , they didn't know who I was , but when they heard my name they said yes we have heard the stories about you, from my parents,  it was all good.


----------



## RFW (Mar 15, 2022)

john19485 said:


> I will be gone soon, The military will preside at my burial , the grandkids ,and greatgrandchildren will tell stories about me to their children, I went to a place I moved fron several years ago , I stopped at a shop , they didn't know who I was , but when they heard my name they said yes we have heard the stories about you, from my parents,  it was all good.


You did really well for yourself, John. I hope you're not leaving us so soon.


----------



## Chet (Mar 15, 2022)

Received no medals; just a few ribbons. I tossed the uniforms years ago but kept the fatigue jacket and shirts till they wore out.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 19, 2022)

I still have medals from 1958!


----------



## Lee (Mar 19, 2022)

RFW said:


> I had been looking for my bronze star for years and thought I lost it. Just came back to my old house and finally found it along with an original Seneca arrowhead given by my grandfather that I put in there.


Quite an honour, how did that come about?


----------



## RFW (Mar 19, 2022)

Lee said:


> Quite an honour, how did that come about?


The medal or the arrowhead?
The medal, just something they gave to everyone, at least in my division.
The arrowhead, I wish I knew how it came to be in my grandfather's possession. I'm sure it has an interesting story attached to it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 19, 2022)

Chet said:


> Received no medals; just a few ribbons. I tossed the uniforms years ago but kept the fatigue jacket and shirts till they wore out.


Those fatigues, were they a sort of camouflage? I've never been in the military, but there's a shirt in my wardrobe, one of many that my wife made for me. It's had more than a few comments from those that served our country. All favourable I might add.

Seen here in my wife's cabin, under construction. Look closely at the fabric and you will see that the camouflage is the silhouettes of pin up girls.


----------



## RFW (Mar 19, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Those fatigues, were they a sort of camouflage? I've never been in the military, but there's a shirt in my wardrobe, one of many that my wife made for me. It's had more than a few comments from those that served our country. All favourable I might add.
> View attachment 213698
> Seen here in my wife's cabin, under construction. Look closely at the fabric and you will see that the camouflage is the silhouettes of pin up girls.


They were all dark green. At the time, this type of camouflage was still relatively new and not being used yet, at least in the army.

Gotta say, this one in the picture is quite creative.


----------



## Chet (Mar 19, 2022)

Ours were not camo but olive drab. It was in the '60s.


----------



## john19485 (Mar 19, 2022)

this is what I wore


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 19, 2022)

Plain old OD green. What didn't rot off  us of course.


----------



## RFW (Mar 19, 2022)

My preferred attire because it was so hot out there.


----------

